# 12 Days Late / CD 43 - Still BFN but no AF



## hope4peace (Jul 28, 2011)

Well as the subject says, I'm very late however still getting BFN on HTP. I have tested 6 times since Saturday on various tests. 
*Saturday (1/11/14)*:

Test 1 (Equate 25 mIU/ml) - First morning urine, hadn't peed in over 6 hours. 
Test 2 (Equate 25 mIU/ml) - 4 Hours later, 4 Hour pee
Test 3 (Answer 25 mIU/ml) - 5 Hours later, 4 Hour pee

*Sunday (1/12/14)*:
Test 4 (Dollar Tree 25 mIU/ml)) - First morning urine, hadn't peed in over 9 hours.

*Monday (1/13/14)*:
Test 5 (Dollar Tree 25 mIU/ml)) - First morning urine, hadn't peed in over 9 hours.

*Tuesday (1/14/14):
*Test 6 (Dollar Tree 25 mIU/ml)) - First morning urine, hadn't peed in over 12 hours. 

I use iPeriod to keep track of my cycle, and this is my data...

*Summary*:
Next Period: 1/2/14
Average Cycle Length: 30 Days
Average Cycle Duration: 3.8 Days

*Cycle History
*
_*Start - Duration - Length*_
12/3/13 - 5 Days - 
11/4/13 - 4 Days - 29 Days
10/7/13 - 3 Days - 28 Days
9/2/13 - 3 Days - 35 Days
8/4/13 - 3 Days - 29 Days
7/6/13 - 5 Days - 29 Days
6/8/13 - 3 Days - 28 Days
5/11/13 - 4 Days - 28 Days
4/12/13 - 3 Days - 29 Days
3/11/13 - 5 Days - 32 Days
2/8/13 - 3 Days - 31 Days
1/7/13 - 4 Days - 32 Days
12/9/12 - 3 Days - 29 Days
11/10/12 - 6 Days - 29 Days
10/9/12 - 3 Days - 32 Days
9/12/12 - 4 Days - 27 Days


As you can see, my cycle is not normally anywhere near this long. I have been doing tons of reading online and is seems it isn't unheard of for women to not test positive until they are 6-7 weeks along, so I am still holding onto hope however I am becoming more and more discouraged as each day passes and I continue to get BFN on every test. All I want is to see that second line. This is so agonizing. Yet again I had come to terms with never being a mother, and then this happens and I going absolutely crazy.


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't actually have any advice. 
But just wanted to say I empathise. 
And - although this is super annoying advice - you're just going to have to wait and see. 
Hopefully you are just one of those women who get a positive test late. 
Maybe get a blood test? 
That would always be accurate. 

Hopefully it is pregnancy. 
But this happened to me once. 
And it was just a case of a missed cycle. 
Literally one cycle just up and left. 
The next period arrived exactly when it would have had I had the missing one.


----------



## hope4peace (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, if I still have not gotten af when my next cycle is due, I will make an appointment. I have never missed a period before (minus 2 years ago when I was pregnant). Even after my mc, my cycle resumed normally without intervention. It is so agonizing especially since I don't even know if I ovulated (no testing or charting as I gave up actively trying a long time ago.) Between the stress and the fact I stopped taking my meds just in case (Celexa for my emotional instability and Neurotonin for my RLS) I have had a lot of trouble sleeping and feel sick to my stomach (but not like morning sickness). I had to have my husband take the hpts to work with him and only give me one every morning so that I don't test obsessively. BTW, I am only 26, so definitely NOT the start of menopause. Anyways, I mainly just needed to vent to someone other than my husband because I think he would rather just not think about it.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Go get a blood test.  If negative drink parsley tea to clear out your liver and kidneys and start up your period perhaps.  Only blood tests are accurate.  Plus with eptopic pregnancies etc  hpt's don't work.  Better to be safe!


----------



## hope4peace (Jul 28, 2011)

looking like maybe I just skipped this cycle. I just took todays test and bfn. Out of curiousity, I pulled out my old ovulation tests as if I am not already pregnant, I should be ovulating in the next few days. Granted they are expired now (July for one set of strips, and the others are still good by date however they were supposed to be used within 30 days of opening the tube, and it has been over 6 months) I got no line on the ones from the tube, but the individually packaged ones that expired in july I got a VERY faint line, so who knows... I really honestly wish I wasnt even using that app. Then I wouldnt even have noticed I was late and wouldnt have gotten my hopes up.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Go to the GP.  Try the parsley tea.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to send you some hugs! When DH and I were having an extremely stressful time with his ex wife a few years ago, my AF went missing for roughly six months then just restarted out of the blue. Stress can really mess your body up so I would definitely seek some advice from the GP as the other ladies have suggested, then at least you can move forward with an answer. All the best xx


----------



## hope4peace (Jul 28, 2011)

I have an appointment for Monday morning. Im not really hopeful at this point, but I just want to make sure something isnt wrong with me (ie ectopic) If I happen to get good news, then great but at this point I have come to terms that it is most likely not going to be happy news. I am pretty devastated. [begin rant] Meanwhile I get to hear about a woman whos baby starved to death because she couldnt pull herself away from a stupid online game an she isnt even getting any jail time because she is pregnant... Good to know she (and so many other undeserving women) gets to be a mom, but so many of us who would give anything for a chance to be a mother, well we are just SOL. [end rant]


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, 

It is frustrating that some women just look at a man and get pregnant.  

Good luck on Monday.  Do try parsley tea to get things moving if the results on Monday are negative.


----------



## hope4peace (Jul 28, 2011)

Been super tired last few days. Yesterday and today not much interest in food and feeling nauseous. Multiple times today feeling light headed. The stress is really getting to me I guess. I just wish it was Monday already.


----------



## hope4peace (Jul 28, 2011)

Currently up to 17 days late and cycle day 48 (my average is 30, longest recorded 35). Tests continue to return negative. No sign of AF. My doctors appointment is tomorrow morning.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're going through this; it must be very frustrating. It sounds like you've had an annovulatory cycle. You obviously didn't ovulate around your expected time as you would have got your period on time. It's not uncommon to skip a cycle even if there are no fertility issues, although this obviously doesn't help you. Those tracking apps are only useful if you are temping, doing OPKs and/or recording your fertile signs throughout the month. If you're not looking out for ovulation they aren't much use really.

I really hope your period comes soon. Your doctor may prescribe norethisterone or provera to kick-start things if you're really worried.

Also, try not to worry about an ectopic pregnancy. You would be getting a positive result on a HPT if you had an ectopic as these sadly still secrete HCG. It's far far more likely that you didn't ovulate last month. Hopefully it's just a blip and everything will get back on track soon. All the best. x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I am in the same boat!  It is painful!

Tee


----------

